# Help with band "name draw"



## Skin Coffin (Sep 16, 2011)

So, guys, I got two names for my band. One is Skriptum and other is Artifact. Can someone make me a death metal-ish (but readable ) "name draw" for the Skriptum and another more mysterious, more jazz fusion, like Exivious and Cynic, for Artifact? I hope I'm not asking too much, or being too picky! Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Skin Coffin (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice, dude! Thanks!


----------

